
San Francisco approves fully paid leave for new parents - aresant
http://www.sfgate.com/news/us/article/San-Francisco-poised-to-vote-on-full-paid-leave-7228281.php
======
stegosaurus
Mandatory leave seems like a reasonable idea (you only have one bonding
period, children are important).

Paid leave seems a bit.. hackish, though.

If I don't turn up for work, for whatever reason, I think any money given to
me by my employer should be considered a gift. I haven't rendered services,
why would I expect payment? It's a kind gesture and I'd expect anyone
interested in retention / morale to do so, but coercion?

It seems more like a budgeting issue or an indication that salaries are too
low to me.

Then again, I find it difficult to conceive of putting myself in a situation
in which I couldn't survive for a few months without pay. Living under a
bridge is more fun than making a 5% return on employment.

Basically, it's all very nice, and is better than nothing, but why are people
so insecure to begin with? Can we fix that?

------
angmarsbane
Why can't paid family leave be provided by the government and funded through
taxes?

It serves a public good and is too burdensome for small businesses so
shouldn't it be something that's paid for collectively?

------
gozur88
Yet another reason not to start your company in SF.

